# McClelland's Blackwoods Flake



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay, this will be my first tobacco review so I'll try to make some sense and not botch it up too bad!:tu I purchased a few tins from smokingpipes.com and the Blackwoods Flake was one. I've been eager to try a true Virginia and the description on the site was appealing.

So, after getting it in and letting the tins cool down overnight, it's getting damn hot here in Houston, I popped the top and was greated by the much mentioned McClelland Va "ketchup" smell. I noticed a bit of sweetness to the tobacco's scent and actually started having my mouth water. :dr The tobacco is a pressed flake looking very much like beef jerky. Having not dealt with this type before the "oh crap" thoughts kicked in. I placed a bit on a small plate I have for drying out tobacco in my study and let it sit for a few hours and didn't notice much change. It was a bit moist in the tin, once again reminding me of beef jerky! (No, I don't really like the stuff, just ate a lot in Iraq.) I turned on my desk lamp and left the plate under it for a few more hours and noticed it had dryed out well, pliable but not moist and springy. I rubbed out some of the flake in my palm and packed the bowl of my LJ Heart and got ready to try it out......then work called. So, the pipe sat overnight on my desk and was still there when I got home this afternoon. I decided to give it a try and was very pleased with the results. it took two matches to light and it stayed lit after that. The initial puffs brought a nice sweet tobacco flavor to my tounge that I found very pleasing. The tobacco burned cool and with no gurgle at all, it had been laying out about 24 hours by then! I noticed nice thick clouds of smoke and a simple but pleasing room note. I tampered my ash down as I smoked and noticed after about a third of the bowl that the tobacco taste was at the front and the sweetness had taken a back seat. The flavor was very "clean" and pleasing leaving my mouth with a nice taste in it. The Blackwoods took about 40-45 minutes to smoke and burned to a nice fine light gray ash with no wet heel to deal with. To my surprise, there was no tounge bite like I had expected from a Va. All in all it was an enjoyable tobacco and I'll certainly buy it again. I think it's a good one for aeromatic smokers to try if they are looking for something new. 

Well, there you have it. Hope it isn't too terrible and that it helps someone decide if they want to try Blackwoods Flake. I'm interested in what others think of this particular tobacco and thanks for taking the time to read this!

Cheers,
Jeremiah


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice review! this is one of my regular go-to flakes. as you noticed, a nice level of sweetness, and not too sharp on the tongue. Buy a lot of it; Blackwoods ages very gracefully.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I think this was a very good first (or any) review - thanks for sharing JRC :tu 
I have been eyeballing this blend myself and now will likely go get a tin to try.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

I almost purchased a tin of this for myself but removed it from the cart at the last minute. I think the mention of ketchup put me off somewhat; I like ketchup but I wasn't sure if I would want to smoke it.

No harm done though, perhaps it'll find a way into my cart when I next place an order online.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Ultravox said:


> I almost purchased a tin of this for myself but removed it from the cart at the last minute. I think the mention of ketchup put me off somewhat; I like ketchup but I wasn't sure if I would want to smoke it.
> 
> No harm done though, perhaps it'll find a way into my cart when I next place an order online.


Much is made of the "unique" McClelland fermentation aroma. I'll be the first to admit that when you crack a tin and get a whiff, that it can be unappetizing. But as the tobacco dries it diminishes. Most importantly, it does not appear as a taste or olfactory sensation when you smoke it. I've never tasted Ketchup while smoking a McC Virginia.


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments fellows. I smoked another bowl of it this morning with my coffee and it was a great start to the day. I will most certainly be buying a few more tins and sticking them away with my '02 and '03 Christmas Cheer that I've picked up. As Hoplophile said, zero ketchup flavor so don't let the initial aroma be a turn off. Thanks again for taking the time to read this!

Jeremiah


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice review, EVERY tin of McClelland's that I've ever opened has had a degree of ketchuppy smell to it. Some blends have more than others, but the good news is, none of that tin smell transfers to a ketchuppy tastes in the smoke.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

pistol said:


> Nice review, EVERY tin of McClelland's that I've ever opened has had a degree of ketchuppy smell to it. Some blends have more than others, but the good news is, none of that tin smell transfers to a ketchuppy tastes in the smoke.


Just a little FYI for you guys on the catsup smell. It is due to fermentations. The tobacco used in the McClellands blends, is aged two years before it ever hits the tin. This is why most of the blends are good "right off the shelf".


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i just wanted to post in the most happenin thread in the pipe forums... :tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT's post-whoring aside  Kayak Rat echoes what I have also read, the smell comes from McC's fermentation process. But I agree that the smell "itself" can be a little off-putting, especially when first cracking a fresh tin.

That being said, if you ever develop an appreciation and affinity for McC tinned VA's you may very well find that the smell will grow on you. You may never learn to actually _like_ the aroma but like Pavlov's Dog you will know what the aroma respresents...

long live the ketchup!!! :tu


----------

